# How do you clean your cage?



## BarefootLady (Jul 13, 2012)

I have the rat manor from Petco and let me tell you, that thing is a total pain to clean, but other than that it's a nice home. I wash everything once a week- cage, toys, fleece, blankets, hammocks, ect.- and change the bedding when I see fit during the week (sometimes partially or all of it). I use regular dish soap and hot water to clean everything. My boys are VERY messy and destructive, so I have to clean the cage this frequently. What about everyone else? Does anyone else have messy rats?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I have two girls who are now starting to use a litter box. But I still clean their cage everyday for turds. And I wash the whole thing out once a week.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

I have the Rat manor too. I clean it like every 5 days in the shower with dish soap and a sponge, but I'm getting pretty tired of lugging it around to the shower and outside and to my room, with my feeble little arms. The way it comes apart from the bottom pan scatters a lot of bedding around, so I keep a little dust pan nearby. I want a cage with wheels! And no mesh wire!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I take my rats out into their smaller cage and I take everything out then just hose the cage down and I soak everything else in hot water and detergent. I do that once a week. I clean feces up everyday cos I have naughty little ratties that I've tried to litter train but all they use the litter box is for storing food.


----------



## BarefootLady (Jul 13, 2012)

Siringo said:


> I have the Rat manor too. I clean it like every 5 days in the shower with dish soap and a sponge, but I'm getting pretty tired of lugging it around to the shower and outside and to my room, with my feeble little arms. The way it comes apart from the bottom pan scatters a lot of bedding around, so I keep a little dust pan nearby. I want a cage with wheels! And no mesh wire!


I do the exact same thing! I live in an apt so I don't have a back yard to hose it down in the summer. Lugging it to the shower is annoying, but what's worse is trying to the clean the inside of it through the little doors lol. I've noticed that the bottom pan does scatter bedding when you remove the cage part- especially since I switched to Kaytee's new paper bedding, it gets everywhere. I want one of those fancy CN!

I'm with you there guys, I remove turds daily as well and my rats are litter trained lol. I think it's laziness.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Please see my blog for my cleaning schedule of my Petco Rat Manors (http://ratwhisperer.blogspot.com/2012/05/q-cage-cleaning.html) as well as where you can find replacement parts for it (http://ratwhisperer.blogspot.com/2012/05/petco-rat-manor-replacement-parts.html) and more!


----------



## BarefootLady (Jul 13, 2012)

shawnalaufer said:


> Please see my blog for my cleaning schedule of my Petco Rat Manors (http://ratwhisperer.blogspot.com/2012/05/q-cage-cleaning.html) as well as where you can find replacement parts for it (http://ratwhisperer.blogspot.com/2012/05/petco-rat-manor-replacement-parts.html) and more!


I love your blog! It's cute and gave me so many tips and ideas that I can use. Thank you!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

My two females seem to get their cage dirty quite quickly, I clean it once a week.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Feb 12, 2012)

I also have the Rat Manor & it is the BIGGEST pain to clean. I like how big & spacious it is. I have a hard time moving it to the bathroom to clean in the shower. It's hard to make sure every surface is clean (and I try really hard) & difficult to dry. Finally when everything is back in place, the top doesn't like to stay locked in place. Right now I have my single rat in a smaller home. She's older & seems even more frightened in the big cage than her smaller one. I'm still searching for a possible new cagemate for her. But she's older and extremely timid. Not sure how she would react to a new cagemate.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Feb 12, 2012)

The size really is good though


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

You can remove that level thing and make your life easier  just gives them more vertical space. But there isn't much you can do really messy rats will always need more work


----------

